# Campground Near Idlewild Park In Pa



## BlueSky

We have been to Idelwild Park with our kids for the past three years. We have camped at Yogi Bear and one other campground (can't remember the name). We are looking for some suggestions. Here are the places they list on their website....

Benner's Meadow Run - Farmington
Hickory Hollow Campground	
Hideway Campground	
Husky Haven Campground	
Laurel Highlands Campland - Donegal	
Madison Pittsburgh KOA	
Mirror Lake RV Camping - New Florence
Mountain Pines RV Resort	
Paddler's Lane	
Pioneer Park Campground - Somerset	
River's Edge Camping & Cabins	
Roaring Run Resort
Yogi Bear's Jellystone Park - Mill Run


----------



## BlueSky

Bump...anyone?


----------



## mjr

Where did you end up staying?



BlueSky said:


> We have been to Idelwild Park with our kids for the past three years. We have camped at Yogi Bear and one other campground (can't remember the name). We are looking for some suggestions. Here are the places they list on their website....
> 
> Benner's Meadow Run - Farmington
> Hickory Hollow Campground
> Hideway Campground
> Husky Haven Campground
> Laurel Highlands Campland - Donegal
> Madison Pittsburgh KOA
> Mirror Lake RV Camping - New Florence
> Mountain Pines RV Resort
> Paddler's Lane
> Pioneer Park Campground - Somerset
> River's Edge Camping & Cabins
> Roaring Run Resort
> Yogi Bear's Jellystone Park - Mill Run


----------

